

Why is Israel so big in high tech? - itsmrwave
http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Israel-so-big-in-high-tech?share=1

======
brownbat
A plug for "Start-up Nation" is mandatory, would be useful for anyone who
wants a little deeper exploration of the topic: [http://www.amazon.com/Start-
up-Nation-Israels-Economic-Mirac...](http://www.amazon.com/Start-up-Nation-
Israels-Economic-Miracle/dp/0446541478)

------
IndianAstronaut
Interesting point on number one. There is a big movement against the free
movement of labor in the tech world, but that free movement of people is the
life blood of high tech companies.

